# Pollly Axiom Tune Up



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Bought 2 Flippinout Black Polly Axiom SS's. Same profile as the high dollar Axiom's with out palm swells and exotic materials. $30. Nice shooter, but the polly is a little slippery and I wanted to try a palm swell also...
I used Sculpey to form the palm swells, it's one of those clays that you shape then pop in the oven and it turns rock hard. I double back taped them to the handle. The handle was then wrapped in hockey tape, a single wrap on the forks where my thumb and index finger make contact. Nice improvement for feeling and grip. The looks won't win any prizes, kind of a tactical pure function look.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

They look really cool, practical and tactical


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Sounds like a good mod to make on them. I left mine the way it came so far.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

very nice. I considered doing something similar to mine but I think I'm gonna wait to get a flip kung to mod. I think yours looks pretty awesome though, functional-ish mod cool. How do you like the swell?


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

quarterinmynose said:


> very nice. I considered doing something similar to mine but I think I'm gonna wait to get a flip kung to mod. I think yours looks pretty awesome though, functional-ish mod cool. How do you like the swell?


I like the swell, worthwhile addition. Heck, it's totally reversible back to original, you have nothing to lose.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice. I've wrapped with split hide leather. Has that comfy feel in the hand.


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

I brought one of these with the very same in mind , to add my own scales of some type just not decided what yet


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

You might try sanding the contact points (esp where your fingers rest), with 100 grit or so sand paper. You will be surprised at the grip you get, and it can be re-done when needed. I do this to my personal Poly slingshots, especially when using stronger bands. However, this mod cannot be "undone," and it will not help with making a palm swell. Just a thought.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Instead of tape? Glue it down and poly coat.


----------

